# Coming out of the closet . .



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

I've been lurking behind the scences for awhile now and thought I'd introduce myself. 

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was 7. I'm still angry at my mother for actually letting wear me those horrible headbands in public. But I was so proud!

I knitted off and on until I was about 30 making mostly scarfs and afghans. Then the whole career thing kicked and I didn't have the time or patience. At 60, I'm approaching retirement and getting back into a number of crafts I used to love! 

My name is Cindy, also called "the crazy cat lady in the Jasper (GA) woods" by those who know me well. I'm single but have three cats, all rescues, who make my day every day.

I've learned so much from this site (LIFE LINES! WHO KNEW!) and have so much enjoyed seeing your projects and hearing stories about your lives. 

Looking forward to hanging around.


----------



## Akbruin (Jun 14, 2013)

Welcome! I love this forum and hope you enjoy it as well.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome from Michigan


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome. I hope the closet you're coming out of is filled with yarn. If not, you now have more space to expand your stash. (And if you don't have a stash, trust me, you will if you hang around here, which I'm sure you will.)
Ellie


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

HI, and Welcome from ORegon. I have a dear friend that I call the Crazy Cat Woman. She doesn't own any cats, but feeds them daily on her deck. Wet and dry food, provides heated cat houses for them and medical attention. Go figure.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Welcome from the mountains (what's left) of Southwest VA.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

She sounds like my kind of lady! And yes, the closet I'm coming out of is filled with yarn! 40 years worth!


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Funny, I was thinking the same thing--I hope the closet you're in is filled with yarn. Welcome from MA


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

emmas mom said:


> I've been lurking behind the scences for awhile now and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> My grandmother taught me to knit when I was 7. I'm still angry at my mother for actually letting wear me those horrible headbands in public. But I was so proud!
> 
> ...


Welcome Cindy! This is the site for any and all yarn stories. Los of cat lovers too! I have 4 :-D


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome Cindy, from California!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan. You will love it here.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome from the crazy cat lady from Ohio. I have three and they are all rescues.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Glad you joined us!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad to see you no longer lurking from the closet! You will be sooooo happy you came here!


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Glad to see you no longer lurking from the closet! You will be sooooo happy you came here!


I don't know SwanpCatNana. I am soooooooo happy I found this site and then, everybody is so sharing and caring that I have so many more projects that I want to do. You know that makes me love this site even more.

Welcome emmas mom. I joined an embroiderers guild and my mum joined a bit later. We all had embroidered name tags and because mum was never called by her given name she made her name tag as Lesleigh's Mum. Is this why your "emmas mom".

Lesleigh

PS I forgot the KAL's and swaps I have become involved in. Just love it.


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome! Lots of yarn and cat lovers here!!


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Well, sort of! Emma is one of my cats! No human kids!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome from England. I have learnt so much from the wonderful people on this site. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello cat lady, I am the flower lady to my neighbors! More flowers than grass at my house!

Welcome!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome. If three cats is all you need to be a crazy cat lady, I'm there too, but I do also have one husband and two sons, so humans still out-number felines in this house. Yes, they are shelter kitties.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad you got out of the closet :lol: it must have been dark in there. welcome!


----------



## du42568 (Nov 13, 2013)

emmas mom said:


> I've been lurking behind the scences for awhile now and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> My grandmother taught me to knit when I was 7. I'm still angry at my mother for actually letting wear me those horrible headbands in public. But I was so proud!
> 
> ...


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi there, welcome from Australia. Glad you finally 'saw the light'.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Cindy,welcome to kp from Australia. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome from Western WA. I have learned so much since reading this forum. You will love it.
2 cats, 2 horses and 1 St. Bernard..we call them the Grand babies.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Welcome Cindy, I know you will enjoy reading KP as much as I do.


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome from KY!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome from WNC...Western North Carolina!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Cindy, and welcome from Tennessee! Our cat was dumped as a tiny kitten and our recently acquired dog was dumped and presented us with 8 puppies! They have all gone on to find good homes..... rescues are the best!
Glad you came out of the closet ~


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello Cindy. Welcome from Pa. Nice to have you with us


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello and welcome. I too am a returning knitter after a 20 + year respite. KP has kept me inspired with the wealth of information it's members share every day. Sounds like you are experiencing the same.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for coming out of the closet and joing the rest of us. Welcome from Maryland!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

In the woods with three rescued cats? Sounds like a dream life to me! I would add dogs to the mix, too. Enjoy your home and welcome to KP.


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

Welcome from Michigan's upper peninsula!


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome from Maine. I too was a lurker for awhile before joining, but I have learned so much from this wonderful group of knitters. It has become my favorite morning companion as I drink my coffee and get ready to start my day. I hope you will find it as fun and inspiring as I have!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Welcome from St Petersburg Florida :thumbup:


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

You will enjoy reading and looking at everyone's projects and messes. lol Most of us have fur babies and lots of stories end up here. Welcome


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome from CA!


----------



## slapshotma (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome.. My son lives in Kenessaw!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Fron the Hoosier State of Indiana, this Yankee welcomes you to the world of KP. I have enjoyed all the conversation here from women around the world, and I know you will enjoy this crafty bunch as much as I do.


----------



## Enidoh (Dec 7, 2012)

I learned to knit when I was about nine or ten.The first garment I finished was a navy blue cardigan for school,it took the whole of the summer holidays to complete.As my mum could'nt pay for all the yarn at once it was bought weekly,so the dye lots would not have been the same.I also wore it with pride but I would so love to see it now.Was it really as good as I remember it?


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

That's an intriguing introduction. I don't usually read them but your introduction sound like you are a a very clever, creative soul. Looking forward to reading more of your posts.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome from New Hampshire, where I often knit with my rescue kitty sitting on my lap, while his sister, also a rescue, sits nearby. Happy knitting to you!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

You are very welcome. I am from N Ireland and I just love this forum.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

emmas mom said:


> I've been lurking behind the scences for awhile now and thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> My grandmother taught me to knit when I was 7. I'm still angry at my mother for actually letting wear me those horrible headbands in public. But I was so proud!
> 
> ...


Welcome Cindy to the KP and you are among a lot of cat lovers. Thank you for rescuing those kitties.

From a former Georgian.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome from Idaho, "CAT LADY"


----------



## marie12181 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Cindy,

I'm Marie and I live in Acworth, GA, not too far from you. I know you're going to love this site. I have learned so much from fellow knitters. Welcome!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello Cindy.Welcome from Yorkshire UK.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Hi Marie,

I hope I'm replying only to you. If not I apologize to everyone else. And I could use some direction on how!

I guess I was a little premature on the Jasper thing. I own land there to build when I retire and a spend alot of time up there. 
So right now I'm the crazy cat lady in the Kennesaw subdivision although friends still call me crazy cat lady! Close indeed! I live off Pine Mountain Rd.

I've heard there's a new yarn shop in Acworth. The picture in the neighborhood paper looks like a free standing little house with a little land around it. Says it's on Main Street. Do you know of it? I usually use the Whole Nine Yards and Cast on Cottage in Roswell but always open to add to my sources for uneeded knitting stuff. 

Do you go to the Stitches South show?


----------



## marie12181 (Oct 25, 2011)

Kennesaw is even closer to me! I work for the Cobb County School system at the Central Office.

Yes, that new little knitting shop is great. The owner is awesome too and is very helpful. It is called Yarn and Stuff. They do offer classes. I go there every so often. It is right next to J.D's Bar-B-Que, which is a very good place to eat. The road that runs beside Electric Cowboys is called Main St. Stay on there until you get to Acworth. The shop will be on the right. My regular email is [email protected] Email any time. I also have a stray cat. He is 4 years old and named Buddy.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Weird . . my last name is White too! We'll have to plan to meet up in Acworth, shop and have lunch soon.


----------



## marie12181 (Oct 25, 2011)

By the way, I haven't gone to Stitches South, but would love to. I also go to Whole Nine Yarns. I use to go to their Tuesday night knit-ins. I really enjoyed that. Being I got married a year ago, I don't go to the stitch-ins anymore. You would probably really enjoy them. Maybe we can meet at Yarn and Stuff sometime soon.


----------



## marie12181 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes, would love to do that.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

welcome,welcome! I joined when I retired and learn something new, or have a smile every day.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome from Texas!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome from Northampton UK


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome from northern Michigan. 
My sister (who helped teach me), just retired and is re-learning, too. You never forget he basics, but get out of practice.
I'm still learning new techniques, I hope I always will.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome from Powder Springs,GA

Robin


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome Cindy, and you will enjoy it here! Looking forward to seeing some of your work!


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

Welcome from Spokane, WA. It is so nice to be retired and can knit or crochet whenever I like. Have learned a lot from the forum.


----------



## Senry (Nov 17, 2013)

Howdy from Bloomfield, New Mexico. Lots of good stuff here hope you enjoy it!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to Knitting Paradise! From the state of Nebraska.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome from Townsville, North Queensland, Australia.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

aljellie said:


> Welcome. I hope the closet you're coming out of is filled with yarn. If not, you now have more space to expand your stash. (And if you don't have a stash, trust me, you will if you hang around here, which I'm sure you will.)
> Ellie


LOL

Welcome!!! You will enjoy! Love the humor from them! You will have a great time on here and learn some new things or just meet new friends with the same interests.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Bonsoir and welcome from France!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome from So. California! I had never heard of lifelines either!! Great site!


----------

